

How a price change can define your companies philosophy - codemoran
http://blog.graphdat.com/post/50047399395/every-dev-deserves-a-heart-rate-monitor-for-their-apps

======
codemoran
Price changes for your service can be a very delicate ordeal. What's the right
price, what about your existing users?

At Graphdat we rolled out a new pricing scheme and decided to reward our early
adopters, to give back to the community that helped us grow and give our
product away for free.

Every agent they had running, we zero rated it and will not charge them for
it. Not now, not ever. It's theirs to keep as long was they keep using
Graphdat.

What is your company philosophy?

